

South Korean Scientists Use E. Coli to Make Gasoline - Kilo-byte
http://blogs.wsj.com/korearealtime/2013/09/30/south-korean-research-team-turns-e-coli-into-gasoline/

======
dnautics
it's misleading to say that this is gasoline; gasoline has branched, short-
chain fatty acids, and if you are thinking about using the output of this e
coli directly in your engine with no further additives, the octane rating will
be in the negative number range.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octane_rating](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octane_rating)

